# Dieting works...



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)

<--- seeee


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 25, 2006)

... HELLO! lol


----------



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello back...


----------



## Wattage (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL that is borderline softcore...

I think I need to take a cold shower now!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_LOL that is borderline softcore...

I think I need to take a cold shower now!_

 
Be prepared for this weekends pictures then... you might need a bathtub full of ice.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 25, 2006)

Depends on how beefcake you are =P  There is a fine line between hot, and gross


----------



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Depends on how beefcake you are =P  There is a fine line between hot, and gross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
By beefcake, I'm assuming that means how "big" I am?

I'm getting biggER, but right now since it's summer time, I sit at 165lbs +/-2lbs. And I'm a few millimeters shy of 6ft, so I'm still classified as a "lightwieght" contender.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Depends on how beefcake you are =P  There is a fine line between hot, and gross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I could not agree more. A guy who looks like an over-stuffed chair with no neck might as well be a 450lb man with bedsores. SICK


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweeeeeet!!!

Lookin' good, Tye!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)

I wanted to save SOMETHING for this weekend... but here's to clarify that I'm not a no-neck meathead.

Waist-up, back-shot teaser:


----------



## JULIA (Aug 25, 2006)

Hahaha. Nice.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_I wanted to save SOMETHING for this weekend... but here's to clarify that I'm not a no-neck meathead.

Waist-up, back-shot teaser:_

 
If you continue this, Specktra might not be for MAC addicts anymore!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_I could not agree more. A guy who looks like an over-stuffed chair with no neck might as well be a 450lb man with bedsores. SICK




_

 
Couldn't agree more! There is a verrrry fine line.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 26, 2006)

helllooo lovvvaaahhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lookin GOOD tye!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2006)

Well done!  You obviously put a lot of hard work into that.  We have our FOTD posts, you have your AOTD posts (Abs of the day)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am working to get to the point where I can post my own AOTD!!!!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Well done!  You obviously put a lot of hard work into that.  We have our FOTD posts, you have your AOTD posts (Abs of the day)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am working to get to the point where I can post my own AOTD!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes indeed, alot of work and then some... I have the "skinny kid" genetics. While they allow me, sometimes, to eat whatever I want, they are against me when I want to try to physically improve myself.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 26, 2006)

Yowch!   that's hot!!!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 27, 2006)

When are you gonna post more pics?

I'm waiting on some eye candy!


----------

